# For those who are sick and tired of waiting



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys please share your feelings, I dont want to think that I am the only one who wakes up every morning praying that there is a contact from CO or grant letter and when you see nothing forcing yourself to get to work. 

And yes work is the biggest burden, you are only dreaming about the day when you will resign, all your friends at work are asking what is wrong with you but you cant tell any of them that you applied for Australian emigration program and you are waiting for your grant. 

On the other hand some new job oportunities are coming but you are unwillingly rejecting them and at the end of the night you are going to bed praying to have an e mail the day after.

(And also I dont even want to talk about weekends because since DIPB is not working, I am just waiting for monday to come....)


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys please share your feelings, I dont want to think that I am the only one who wakes up every morning praying that there is a contact from CO or grant letter and when you see nothing forcing yourself to get to work. And yes work is the biggest burden, you are only dreaming about the day when you will resign, all your friends at work are asking what is wrong with you but you cant tell any of them that you applied for Australian emigration program and you are waiting for your grant. On the other hand some new job oportunities are coming but you are unwillingly rejecting them and at the end of the night you are going to bed praying to have an e mail the day after. (And also I dont even want to talk about weekends because since DIPB is not working, I am just waiting for monday to come....)


wow dear

absolutely same feeling here

doesn't like week ends now a days as DIBP does not work
don't feel like goinf to work
life serms like stand still
only waiting waiting

but we are not alone

many are with us

keep prayinf that this waiting ends soon

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys please share your feelings, I dont want to think that I am the only one who wakes up every morning praying that there is a contact from CO or grant letter and when you see nothing forcing yourself to get to work.
> 
> And yes work is the biggest burden, you are only dreaming about the day when you will resign, all your friends at work are asking what is wrong with you but you cant tell any of them that you applied for Australian emigration program and you are waiting for your grant.
> 
> ...


I started preparing for PR visa in June 2013. I prepared 3 months for IELTS, scored more than 7.5 in each module, applied for EA assessment which made me wait for 5 months. In between I got so bored and frustrated that I went on a backpacking trip to Thailand . 

I told my manager that I am applying for Australia PR and need their reference letter. Guess what! ? They were happy to write a really good reference letter and wished me best of luck. I also contacted my previous employer who was more than happy to give me reference letter. After all document collection, I applied for EOI and within a month got my invite. Within 21 days of applying for Visa got my 189 grant .

The most nerve wrecking thing was the mistake made my a stupid agent hired by me .My agent helped me only till EA assessment stage after which I realized that I know more than the so called "AGENT" and hence decided to dump the agent and do everything on my own. Lost around AUD 1200 as agent fee!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys please share your feelings, I dont want to think that I am the only one who wakes up every morning praying that there is a contact from CO or grant letter and when you see nothing forcing yourself to get to work.
> 
> And yes work is the biggest burden, you are only dreaming about the day when you will resign, all your friends at work are asking what is wrong with you but you cant tell any of them that you applied for Australian emigration program and you are waiting for your grant.
> 
> ...


welcome to the club. first thing I do when I wake up, still in my underwear, before even taking a leak, is reach for my smartphone, check for important emails and login to IMMI account. And yes you lose interest in working because it's a burden.

IMHO do not reject new opportunities just waiting for that.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hunter85 said:


> Guys please share your feelings, I dont want to think that I am the only one who wakes up every morning praying that there is a contact from CO or grant letter and when you see nothing forcing yourself to get to work.
> 
> And yes work is the biggest burden, you are only dreaming about the day when you will resign, all your friends at work are asking what is wrong with you but you cant tell any of them that you applied for Australian emigration program and you are waiting for your grant.
> 
> ...


Hey man,

I know the feeling, was in your shoes about 4 years ago, when I had to drag myself to work, and was hoping everyday for a good outcome.

That day will come,don't stop believing.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

1. First couple of weeks used to wake up automatically (without alarm) around 5.15 AM IST daily and immediately login Immiaccount for the change in application status hoping for the direct grant.
2. Afterwards had setup the application alert to my gmail Id for a change in luck. Kept checking emails by waking up early in the morning.
3. Then I had setup the notification in Ipad gmail app with alert popups, sounds which triggers instantly as and when any new email arrives. This made me to wake up unnecessarily for the spam and non relevant emails    
4. Turned off sounds and only checked for new email messages on the lock screen in the early morning.
5. Now, turned off everything, sleeping well, checking my emails only around 7.30 AM with 0% hope  

To be continued...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

chennaiguy said:


> 1. First couple of weeks used to wake up automatically (without alarm) around 5.15 AM IST daily and immediately login Immiaccount for the change in application status hoping for the direct grant.
> 2. Afterwards had setup the application alert to my gmail Id for a change in luck. Kept checking emails by waking up early in the morning.
> 3. Then I had setup the notification in Ipad gmail app with alert popups, sounds which triggers instantly as and when any new email arrives. This made me to wake up unnecessarily for the spam and non relevant emails
> 4. Turned off sounds and only checked for new email messages on the lock screen in the early morning.
> ...


Same case with me as well but i check SPAM mails more often than inbox . Atleast you are blessed that CO is assigned  but my case is "Orphan" no whereabouts of CO 

What do you mean by - Additional Medicals completed in your timeline.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I too check the spam more than anything 

In my case I am applying through an agent and I still havent got contacted by CO even though 10 weeks has past. I am regularly refreshing my gmail account to see if my Agent forwards an e mail from CO (the first contact )

At work I am bored, they are talking about planning of 2015 and new oportunities new hires but I am not even interested. Today a HR girl contacted me for an job offer in Ireland, looks interesting but I will have to say no.

I just want to have my result in my hand, positive or negative so that I can continue with my life....

(Ok not negative after I spent tons of money in this **** )

On the other hand I want to go for a vacation, to travel but Since last year may I am programmed by budget on low cost living. I know that if I get my visa I need to have enough money to survive in ozzy at least for 6 months and this means minimum 20-30K AUD.

So i cant take expensive vacation or go to my favorite restaurant to enjoy or have fun with my friends every weekend outside....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> I too check the spam more than anything
> 
> In my case I am applying through an agent and I still havent got contacted by CO even though 10 weeks has past. I am regularly refreshing my gmail account to see if my Agent forwards an e mail from CO (the first contact )
> 
> ...


If I were you I would accept the offer in Ireland.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys, 

Here is my story, with too much of over thinking about my grant, I am gaining & losing weight very sporadically these days. Even my feelings are very much similar to the ones everyone has posted on this forum. Checking my messages every minute in the morning hours (AUST Timing) there are lot of things going on in my mind before you evidence the reality of a grant & everytime a friend posts that, he received a grant, my feeling is beyond as if I have received my grant. Enjoying his/her success as mine silently behind these innumerable comments/posts. I have zero interest in work these days, probably, this is first time in my life that, things have come to a " STILL " position - I have aspired nothing like this one ever. Hope, my prayers are being listened by God & my CO. Just waiting for that beautiful morning when you wake up from bed your grant is equally waiting for your print command, so as your eagerness to spread the good news to your family members. Good things definitely happens for good people in this world. Keeping myself calm & Pray - do good, be good !

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here is my story, with too much of over thinking about my grant, I am gaining & losing weight very sporadically these days. Even my feelings are very much similar to the ones everyone has posted on this forum. Checking my messages every minute in the morning hours (AUST Timing) there are lot of things going on in my mind before you evidence the reality of a grant & everytime a friend posts that, he received a grant, my feeling is beyond as if I have received my grant. Enjoying his/her success as mine silently behind these innumerable comments/posts. I have zero interest in work these days, probably, this is first time in my life that, things have come to a " STILL " position - I have aspired nothing like this one ever. Hope, my prayers are being listened by God & my CO. Just waiting for that beautiful morning when you wake up from bed your grant is equally waiting for your print command, so as your eagerness to spread the good news to your family members. Good things definitely happens for good people in this world. Keeping myself calm & Pray - do good, be good !
> 
> ...



You wrote it pretty well ...... This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here is my story, with too much of over thinking about my grant, I am gaining & losing weight very sporadically these days. Even my feelings are very much similar to the ones everyone has posted on this forum. Checking my messages every minute in the morning hours (AUST Timing) there are lot of things going on in my mind before you evidence the reality of a grant & everytime a friend posts that, he received a grant, my feeling is beyond as if I have received my grant. Enjoying his/her success as mine silently behind these innumerable comments/posts. I have zero interest in work these days, probably, this is first time in my life that, things have come to a " STILL " position - I have aspired nothing like this one ever. Hope, my prayers are being listened by God & my CO. Just waiting for that beautiful morning when you wake up from bed your grant is equally waiting for your print command, so as your eagerness to spread the good news to your family members. Good things definitely happens for good people in this world. Keeping myself calm & Pray - do good, be good !
> 
> ...


Stay calm and trust everything to God. I'm sure you will hear the good news soon.

Blessings,


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

man I dont have any issue with God right now, I believe that he is with me 

But I just wanted to tell that how pathetic my life become.

Since 2013 June, I am constantly focusing on 1 thing and everything else seems to be not interesting. I dont want to work, I cant spend any money (at least I am trying to save), on the other hand I am trying to forget about this visa process...


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Same here...didnt feel the pinch even when waiting for EA outcome for close to 5 months but the last few days have been quite restless....


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

This thread is brilliant. While i was reading all the posts from the beginning it was as if i was reliving my feelings again .... When planning for a life in Oz, one also kind of imagines what he "plans" to do once he is there. Everything was fine till the time came when I was supposed to lodge my EOI. Once that was lodged i had to wait for 7 days to the date of next round of invites. That day i woke up early morning and calculated 12am in Australian time (all 3 timezones there) and checked my ImmiAccount. By Gods grace I got invited that very day. I uploaded everything and waited for the CO. 
That time I was reading on other threads of this heavenly forum that CO allocation was taking 2 - 3 Weeks and I was wondering what/when will my turn come. Again started the wait for the CO to arrive as if he was some incarnation of god who would come with a life changing promise. After around 10 days I got CO communication where he asked for additional docs. I had everything ready except State PCC which took me 2 weeks to get. Now on 18th I uploaded everything and dropped her an email that all is in place. Again the wait starts... this is really frustrating... all i do each day is move across this forum like a ghost, read about people's experiences there, looks for jobs, etc. Life has actually come down to a stand still... Every morning (plus couple times in the night) i check my emails and IMMIAccount status.... but SIGH!!
@TheExpatirate: I must say i love that DP of yours.. that is what I have been looking at since past days....


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't worry - everything will be alright - " Hope " is what we need to have during uncertain times. Trust me it will help you to a great extent.

My heart says, we all will be successful & will fly with colors for sure. It's just a matter of time. God has a special headphone to listen to our prayers. It's just need that, we need to constantly pray when he clicks on the " Play " button as there are millions of people around the world he needs to address. 

He might be busy but will not ignore us - each one of us. Who knows he might be following first in first our rule as well 

T&R
hiya_hanan



Hunter85 said:


> man I dont have any issue with God right now, I believe that he is with me
> 
> But I just wanted to tell that how pathetic my life become.
> 
> Since 2013 June, I am constantly focusing on 1 thing and everything else seems to be not interesting. I dont want to work, I cant spend any money (at least I am trying to save), on the other hand I am trying to forget about this visa process...


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess it comes on, how desperate you are to land in Australia. No point of stressing on something which is not in your hand but again, its easier to said then done. 

Having said that, grant is not ultimate goal, real battle will start after that, to get a suitable job. Life is all about journey because goal changes all the time so enjoy your present. 

we are good to wait as far as weather is nice in United Kingdom but this might change as we will approach winter towards the end of the year. 

God please help everyone but start from me


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Probably the best thread as of now!  I really feel what you guys are going through(ONLY the 190 applicants) Honestly, 189ers shouldn't even be complaining. The difference between 189 and 190 applicants is like a stark contrast between a first world country like USA and a third world country like Somalia, respectively  189ers will be like : "4 WEEKS!!! OMG!! This wait is so painful and is killing me!!!!" That's like saying, you are so full of food in front of you and can't stuff more in  Look at us 190ers. Please look into our eyes, feel the pain and then tell us if your condition is the same hwell: 

I was in the same condition as others. Having notifications set to priority and ensuring that I wake up early to check my emails and also any correspondence in the immi account. But, that's stopped now. During NSW invite, when a lot of them were losing patience, I was cool as a cucumber and knew that after few days, within + or -1 day difference the invite will be there. I never bother about things which are not in my control, but this is annoying me to the core since there is no timeline, no communication in anyway and the person who answers the phone take their own sweet time and are mostly rude when answered. If a CO is allocated and they let us know if they at least need more documents, we can ensure that these are taken care of and not have our mind go bonkers with the guessing game. 

Jobs, decision of moving/selling house, preparing financially, etc all takes time and these lazy bums in DIBP don't seem to have a clue. Guess Abbot's personality is rubbing onto to them quite well :wacko: Worst thing is, not able to move to another job for a better position/pay. Ugh!! 



Hunter85 said:


> On the other hand I want to go for a vacation, to travel but Since last year may I am programmed by budget on low cost living. I know that if I get my visa I need to have enough money to survive in ozzy at least for 6 months and this means minimum 20-30K AUD.
> 
> So i cant take expensive vacation or go to my favorite restaurant to enjoy or have fun with my friends every weekend outside....



Even I was thinking like you and this wait and work pressure and general boredom was driving me nuts. Don't be too harsh on yourself. You deserve a vacation. Take 2-3 days off and ensure you have the weekend to your advantage. If you at least go for a short vacation somewhere not so expensive, but just relaxing, you can do just that and ensure that the coming month's salary can take care of the tiny dent in your savings  This is what I've done in the last 2 months. Tried to cover places close by which I might not be able to visit again and trust me, it's very rejuvenating :bathbaby: Turn off all email notifications and head to a place where there is very poor phone reception. It'll do you good


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I am in the same boat...... Waiting for grant from Adelaide Team 2......


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Probably the best thread as of now!  I really feel what you guys are going through(ONLY the 190 applicants) Honestly, 189ers shouldn't even be complaining. The difference between 189 and 190 applicants is like a stark contrast between a first world country like USA and a third world country like Somalia, respectively  189ers will be like : "4 WEEKS!!! OMG!! This wait is so painful and is killing me!!!!" That's like saying, you are so full of food in front of you and can't stuff more in  Look at us 190ers. Please look into our eyes, feel the pain and then tell us if your condition is the same hwell:
> 
> I was in the same condition as others. Having notifications set to priority and ensuring that I wake up early to check my emails and also any correspondence in the immi account. But, that's stopped now. During NSW invite, when a lot of them were losing patience, I was cool as a cucumber and knew that after few days, within + or -1 day difference the invite will be there. I never bother about things which are not in my control, but this is annoying me to the core since there is no timeline, no communication in anyway and the person who answers the phone take their own sweet time and are mostly rude when answered. If a CO is allocated and they let us know if they at least need more documents, we can ensure that these are taken care of and not have our mind go bonkers with the guessing game.
> 
> ...


I agree with you sunnyboi that 190s are waiting from way long, but one advantage you have is that you know the date after which it will rain 190 visas (i really pray it does) and that is July 1st. Till then you can actually wait. For us its like we know its raining 189s, we are standing right outside to get drenched and nothing is happening ... that sucks... 
But i know be it 189 or 190 we are all stuck in limbo and are waiting for our time to come.. which i am positive will come.. but its just those bouts of depression and impatience which come and kinda overpower you for an hour of 2.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Achilles_as said:


> I agree with you sunnyboi that 190s are waiting from way long, but one advantage you have is that you know the date after which it will rain 190 visas (i really pray it does) and that is July 1st. Till then you can actually wait. For us its like we know its raining 189s, we are standing right outside to get drenched and nothing is happening ... that sucks...
> But i know be it 189 or 190 we are all stuck in limbo and are waiting for our time to come.. which i am positive will come.. but its just those bouts of depression and impatience which come and kinda overpower you for an hour of 2.


Wish it was that positive achilles  July is what everyone's waiting for. The hard kick in the gut was when every 190 applicant post 1st March without a CO was waiting for the update. On 17th, we see that they decide to have COs only till 4th March and the next update will be.........wait for it....... July END!! How's that?? People who are waiting since November will soon be given their grants. How about others?? What about the thousands of applicants who are not on this forum and the grants are given and the quota starts filling up again? That's the biggest fear among us. The backlogs are increasing by the year and DIBP is doing a terrible job of sticking to deadlines :Cry:


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Wish it was that positive achilles  July is what everyone's waiting for. The hard kick in the gut was when every 190 applicant post 1st March without a CO was waiting for the update. On 17th, we see that they decide to have COs only till 4th March and the next update will be.........wait for it....... July END!! How's that?? People who are waiting since November will soon be given their grants. How about others?? What about the thousands of applicants who are not on this forum and the grants are given and the quota starts filling up again? That's the biggest fear among us. The backlogs are increasing by the year and DIBP is doing a terrible job of sticking to deadlines :Cry:


I hear you buddy.. it truly must be painful... i really hope all of us who have really fought for all this get through it with a grant in our pockets and a promise of a better and peaceful life ahead.!!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

5 hours to the beginning of the last business day this week

Sigh


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 5 hours to the beginning of the last business day this week
> 
> Sigh


Dude I know i have said this before and i am saying it again.. that picture of yours is like BINGO!!! :laser: the very thing which i see in my immiAccount everyday.... 
Lets see what this new day brings us... :ranger:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Achilles_as said:


> Dude I know i have said this before and i am saying it again.. that picture of yours is like BINGO!!! :laser: the very thing which i see in my immiAccount everyday....
> Lets see what this new day brings us... :ranger:


I have never hated two words like I hate "In Progress" now ...... lol


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Achilles_as said:


> I hear you buddy.. it truly must be painful... i really hope all of us who have really fought for all this get through it with a grant in our pockets and a promise of a better and peaceful life ahead.!!!!


The "pain" here is Australian government working exactly like the Indian, which we are trying to escape!  Honestly, if it was only the waiting time with a known timeline, wouldn't even have bothered  We all will get our grants for sure and just hope that God showers our grants right at the beginning of the monsoon  Cheers!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> The "pain" here is Australian government working exactly like the Indian, which we are trying to escape!  Honestly, if it was only the waiting time with a known timeline, wouldn't even have bothered  We all will get our grants for sure and just hope that God showers our grants right at the beginning of the monsoon  Cheers!


I hear you, I applied for PR to another country in 2007, got cleared in 2010, however the visa won't be ready before - at the very least - 2022 ...... This is why I am not fretting over it, it's not even in the back of my head. It's buried deep


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> I hear you, I applied for PR to another country in 2007, got cleared in 2010, however the visa won't be ready before - at the very least - 2022 ...... This is why I am not fretting over it, it's not even in the back of my head. It's buried deep


 Which country is that??? Is it really worth the wait???? In case you are not comfortable in revealing here, please PM


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Which country is that??? Is it really worth the wait???? In case you are not comfortable in revealing here, please PM


it's not a "wait" per se, I am almost not thinking of it ....... not waiting..... not anxious ...... when/if it comes it comes ....... then we'll see if I will even use it .......


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

My experience... I submitted my application for NSW sponsorship Nov 2012. I have planned to go on a cruise for 2 weeks Nov-Dec 2012. Internet was so expensive in the cruise ship coz its in the middle of the Atlantic but still I am logging in to check daily for NSW sponsorship update.

I finished my cruise but while still inland in European city and Carribean island stopover I have to use international data roaming to check my emails.

It costs me a fortune for this internet and international data roaming, and to finish my story I had NSW approval around Mar 2013. 
Such a long wait!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

After you received the grant and come over here.. You will have more and serious excruciating waits...

It's really painful to watch the silence of your mobile phones...


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

soeid said:


> After you received the grant and come over here.. You will have more and serious excruciating waits...
> 
> It's really painful to watch the silence of your mobile phones...


Can you elaborate on those waits dude? Probably thinking about that we all might forget this hiccup


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Achilles_as said:


> Can you elaborate on those waits dude? Probably thinking about that we all might forget this hiccup


Waiting calls from employers/recruiters for jobs you have applied.
Or waiting for calls/feedbacks from those interviews who have attended


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> 1. First couple of weeks used to wake up automatically (without alarm) around 5.15 AM IST daily and immediately login Immiaccount for the change in application status hoping for the direct grant.
> 2. Afterwards had setup the application alert to my gmail Id for a change in luck. Kept checking emails by waking up early in the morning.
> 3. Then I had setup the notification in Ipad gmail app with alert popups, sounds which triggers instantly as and when any new email arrives. This made me to wake up unnecessarily for the spam and non relevant emails
> 4. Turned off sounds and only checked for new email messages on the lock screen in the early morning.
> ...


Finally, around 7.30 IST today, got a notification email from Immiaccount and when I logged in, it is a Grant. Yet to receive the grant letter from my agent though.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

was hoping for a grant today, nothing


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Probably the best thread as of now!  I really feel what you guys are going through(ONLY the 190 applicants) Honestly, 189ers shouldn't even be complaining. The difference between 189 and 190 applicants is like a stark contrast between a first world country like USA and a third world country like Somalia, respectively  189ers will be like : "4 WEEKS!!! OMG!! This wait is so painful and is killing me!!!!" That's like saying, you are so full of food in front of you and can't stuff more in  Look at us 190ers. Please look into our eyes, feel the pain and then tell us if your condition is the same hwell:


Sorry, I don't like these words buddy. A wait is a wait and a pain is a pain. It is unwise to compare ones pain with others and say this is more painful than that. It is seriously ridiculous.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

soeid said:


> Waiting calls from employers/recruiters for jobs you have applied.
> Or waiting for calls/feedbacks from those interviews who have attended


I am going through the same phase now!


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> was hoping for a grant today, nothing


My Dear Friend

oh oh oh oh

you are March Applicant and has no right to think of grant.
he he he.
just kidding.
But, still no time line from DIBP. Frustrating frustrating frustrating.
What are they up to? don't know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

decipline said:


> My Dear Friend
> 
> oh oh oh oh
> 
> ...


what made me more anxious is this : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/466569-called-dibp.html


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> what made me more anxious is this : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/466569-called-dibp.html[/URL
> 
> Friend
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

decipline said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> > what made me more anxious is this : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/466569-called-dibp.html[/URL
> ...


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> she said "should be finalized shortly" ......


Dude, I PMed you. Can you please respond. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Achilles_as said:


> Dude, I PMed you. Can you please respond. Thanks in advance.


Done


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Done


Thanks Dude!!! I will also call DIBP sometime next week!!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so another week has passed, next week will be my 11th week of no contact of CO. I really cant believe that, looking at older posts (2013) 190s were getting their grants max in 2 months. Some people even less than a month. So 2 days of weekend again I will be straggling not to go out (so that I can save some more money for my uncertain unemployed period) stay home, watch youtube or some movies.... and wait for monday....


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> so another week has passed, next week will be my 11th week of no contact of CO. I really cant believe that, looking at older posts (2013) 190s were getting their grants max in 2 months. Some people even less than a month. So 2 days of weekend again I will be straggling not to go out (so that I can save some more money for my uncertain unemployed period) stay home, watch youtube or some movies.... and wait for monday....


Dear Hunter,

Thanks for creating this place where a not so lucky bunch of guys can have a chit chat, seems like a place in small town Bar, where people come to drink over their sorrows. 

My story here is not any different, you are among a very few I have seen around, who have lodged visa before me and yet not been allocated a CO. I can very well understand the meaning of the word "WAIT". Like most of you I have not waited for EA result or anything that much as I am doing it for CO/grant. I guess may be because we have come close to our goal, making us impatient.

Ok, so I called DIBP in my 6th week to check but they said that CO has not been assigned and ask to refer the CO allocation timelines on DIBP site only and that surely sounds like a long Wait. 

Some ppl suggested that its better to stay away from the forum and keep yourself busy but I guess we would all agree that its better said than done. I was thinking of planning a holiday in this time, to get myself busy in something, but after reading the travel story of one friend here, made me seriously review about my plans, holiday can only be enjoyable after getting the grant.

So till then, guys get some beer and chill out on weekend hoping to receive a shower on Monday


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Sorry, I don't like these words buddy. A wait is a wait and a pain is a pain. It is unwise to compare ones pain with others and say this is more painful than that. It is seriously ridiculous.


It's more painful when the wait is longer.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats chennaiguy.... It means they are still working on processing grants and not vacationing 


chennaiguy said:


> Finally, around 7.30 IST today, got a notification email from Immiaccount and when I logged in, it is a Grant. Yet to receive the grant letter from my agent though.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!

God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats hiya_hanan..... Best wishes for your future in OZ.......


hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> ...


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> ...


Congrats hiya_hanan!! All the best for the next steps in line!!!!


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> Congrats chennaiguy.... It means they are still working on processing grants and not vacationing


haha.. Yeaah.. they are actively working now


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

For all of you who might be tired and demotivated because of the long wait, this is a song I want to dedicate to all of you to give hope and wish you blessings.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi guys. Any recent grants? This wait feels never ending.....


----------

